# Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramidenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden



## MF13 (16. Februar 2018)

Es war ein Pyramidenspiel, wie es im Buche steht: der Bitcoin-Trading-Anbieter Optioment versprach Anlegern Rendite von bis zu vier Prozent pro Woche, zusätzlich wurden Boni für das Anwerben weiterer Mitglieder in Aussicht gestellt - und abgesichert soll das Ganze durch einen Fonds von 35.000 Bitcoins gewesen sein.  
Lange Zeit wurden die versprochenen Rendite auch ausgezahlt, doch Ende November versiegte der Geldfluss und das Pyramidensystem kollabierte. Es begann Beschwerden zu hageln, die Webseite ging offline und die Betreiber tauchten unter, jedoch nicht ohne zuvor 12.000 Bitcoins, nach aktuellem Kurs über 80 Millionen Euro, verschwinden zu lassen. Ende Jänner wurde schließlich Anzeige durch die Finanzmarktaufsichtsbehörde in Österreich wegen des Verdachts auf ein illegales Pyramidenspiel, und damit Betrug, erstattet. 

Quelle: Pyramidenspiel: 12.000 Bitcoins weg, hunderte Osterreicher betroffen - Bitcoin - derStandard.at › Web


----------



## Andrej (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*

Mir fehlen einfach die Worte. Jeden Tag neu Geschichte von Menschen die mit dem Bitcoin reich werden wollten und nun mit leeren Händen da stehen.
Gier war noch nie gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*



MF13 schrieb:


> der Bitcoin-Trading-Anbieter Optioment versprach Anlegern Rendite von bis zu vier Prozent pro Woche


So etwas klingt nach einem durch und durch vertrauenswürdigem und risikoarmem Produkt.

Die grenzenlose Dummheit der Menschen ist so absurd


----------



## Grestorn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*

Bitcoins und Cryptowährung sind an sich ja schon ein Pyramidensystem...

Diejenigen, die früher eingestiegen sind, kassieren Kohle von denen, die später einsteigen. Und irgendwann kollabiert es, und die Neu-Einsteiger bzw. nicht-rechtzeitig-Ausgestiegene verlieren ihr Geld.


----------



## Kiryu (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*

Also im Grunde wie bei allen Aktien oder Anlageformen, die keine Dividenden ausschütten und der Anleger stattdessen darauf baut, dass irgendwann (vorausgesetzt, das Unternehmen läuft gut) jemand bereit ist, mehr zu bezahlen als den eigenen Einstiegskurs?

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*

4% pro Woche Rendite. Wer auf sowas hereinfällt, ist selbst schuld. Mein Mitleid hält sich daher schwer in Grenzen...

Gruß


----------



## Grestorn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Also im Grunde wie bei allen Aktien oder Anlageformen, die keine Dividenden ausschütten und der Anleger stattdessen darauf baut, dass irgendwann (vorausgesetzt, das Unternehmen läuft gut) jemand bereit ist, mehr zu bezahlen als den eigenen Einstiegskurs?
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu



Bei Aktien erwirbt man Anteile an der Firma. Das ist mehr als 'nichts'. Natürlich kann auch eine Firma pleite gehen und damit wertlos werden, aber das ist schon was anderes, als in nichts anderes als eine Bitfolge zu investieren, die von sich heraus gar nichts kann.


----------



## Kiryu (16. Februar 2018)

Von den vielgepriesenen "echten" Werten bleibt im schlimmsten Fall aber auch nichts übrig, weil beispielsweise das Entsorgen des veralteten Maschinenparks dann gerne mal mehr kostet, als der Verkauf der maroden Produktionsgebäude abwirft.

Die Annahme, dass man im Kryptomarkt ausschließlich in nutzlose Bitfolgen investiert ist so meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr haltbar, aber bei derart verfestigten Ansichten lohnt es sich dann auch nicht mehr, noch mehr als unbedingt nötig dazu zu schreiben.



Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## onlygaming (16. Februar 2018)

Leider fallen immerwieder Menschen auf so Betrüger rein. Mir würde sowas nicht passieren, den meisten im Forum hier auch nicht, da wir "wissen" wie solch ein Betrug aufgebaut ist. Uns fällt es direkt auf wenn es eine Betrüger Seite ist. Ich habe locker 30 E-Mails in meinem Spam Acc bekommen^^ Alle mit dem gleichen Schema:

Sehr geehrte(r) Kd. Nr. (Erfundene Nummer),

Ihr neues Bitcoinkonto ist aktiv, ich habe noch einmal alles überprüft.

Sie können damit völlig automatisch wie folgt verdienen:

2499,00 Euro	11.01.2018	Hier kostenlos starten (Ist ein Link)
Starten Sie einfach nach dem Login die automatische App, sie verdient dann Ihr Geld.

Für Rückfragen wenden Sie sich einfach an mich,

Es grüßt,

(Name der erfunden Frau vom Kundencenter

Kundencenter




Also wer auf sowas reinfällt ist ja echt naiv, bei so Amazon Links die "gut" nachgemacht sind kann ich das ja noch verstehen aber wenn man doch weiß das man kein Bitcoin "Konto" hat, da ist man dann einfach selber schuld.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

War sicher so glaubwürdig wie Bitconnect. 
Wer lachen will, einfach mal auf Youtube suchen^^ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

Ist die Gewinnerwartung richtig hoch setzt bei so manchem der Verstand aus und die Raffgier macht es Betrügern leicht.  Wie kann ein Mensch so leichtgläubig sein den Arsch vergoldet zu bekommen wo alles und jeder  ansonsten weniger bietet wie fettarme Milch. Wer da seine Pseudokohle verbrennt hat kein Mitleid verdient. Wie gewonnen so zerronnen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*



facehugger schrieb:


> 4% pro Woche Rendite.



Das sind doch nur ~800% p.a. - seems legit.


----------



## marcus022 (16. Februar 2018)

Apropos verschwunden. 
2009 errechnete ein Mann 7500 Bitcoins mit seinem Laptop. Zu der Zeit  war das wohl noch sehr einfach und ohne größeren Energieaufwand möglich.  Er sagte er habe den Lappi ca ne Woche laufen lassen. Ein ppar Jahre  später ging der Laptop kaputt und er baute die Platte aus und legte sie  wohl in einen Schrank oder so. Da hatte er anscheinend nicht mehr an die  Bitcoins gedacht und war auch nicht auf dem laufenden was den Kurs  angeht. Also entsorgte er die Platte wiederum ein paar Jahre später die  jetzt vorraussichtlich auf einer Mülldeponie liegt die so groß wie ein  Fussballfeld ist, irgedendwo mittendrin. Er war jetzt schon mehrfach auf  der Müllheide und versuchte sich die Erlaubnis zu besorgen diese  persönlich durchsuchen-/graben zu dürfen. Bei einem Wert von 75 Mio €  auch nicht verwunderlich. Der zuständige Sprecher der Stadt stellte aber  klar man dulde keine Schatzsucher auf der Deponie. Er jedenfalls hat  wohl nicht aufgegeben und versucht alles um mit Gerätschaften die  Deponie durchsuchen zu dürfen was aber natürlich auch gefährlich ist  wegen giftige Gase etc. 
Mann schmeisst Festplatte mit 7500 Bitcoins in den Mull - PC-WELTBrite sucht Mullhalde nach Festplatte mit 7500 Bitcoins ab | futurezone.at
Brite sucht Mullhalde nach Festplatte mit 7500 Bitcoins ab | futurezone.at

Ähnliche Berichte gibt es immer wieder. Laut einer Studie von  Chainalysis sind rund 2,7-3,7 Mio Bitcoins für immer verloren was ca 20%  aller Coins entspricht die im Umlauf sind.
Lost Bitcoins: 4 Million Bitcoins Gone Forever Study Says | Fortune


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

Ich hab das damals auch mal probiert - auf nem i7 920 @ 4 GHz konnteste ne Bitcoin in ein, zwei Minuten errechnen seinerzeit. Nur hab ichs als Quatsch abgetan und alles runtergeschmissen, da 1000 Bitcoins damals keinen Euro wert waren.
Wenn mans vorher gewusst hätte... aber so ists halt immer.


----------



## marcus022 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*

Auch so um die Zeit, 2010 rum ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

Im Grundstudium nach einem Gespräch inner Mensa mit nem ITler... müsste 2009 gewesen sein.
Er hat damit übrigens auch aufgehört damals und ärgert sich heute auchn bissl. 
Jetzt arbeiten wir im gleichen Konzern - für momentan deutlich unter 10 Bitcoin im Jahr.


----------



## marcus022 (16. Februar 2018)

Oh man ja das ist bit -coin- ter. Nur jetzt stell dir vor wie es dem Mann geht oder allen anderen die ihre coins verschlampt haben, wissend das sie irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im Grundstudium nach einem Gespräch inner Mensa mit nem ITler... müsste 2009 gewesen sein.
> Er hat damit übrigens auch aufgehört damals und ärgert sich heute auchn bissl.
> Jetzt arbeiten wir im gleichen Konzern - für momentan deutlich unter 10 Bitcoin im Jahr.


Dasselbe ist einem Freund passiert. Hat damals so 1500 BCs gemined, diese für damals so um die 500€ verkauft^^ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## machero (16. Februar 2018)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Die Annahme, dass man im Kryptomarkt ausschließlich in nutzlose Bitfolgen investiert ist so meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr haltbar, aber bei derart verfestigten Ansichten lohnt es sich dann auch nicht mehr, noch mehr als unbedingt nötig dazu zu schreiben.
> 
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu



YouTube


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So etwas klingt nach einem durch und durch vertrauenswürdigem und risikoarmem Produkt.
> 
> Die grenzenlose Dummheit der Menschen ist so absurd



Sobald der Gedanke keimt das man schnell und relativ "leicht" viel Geld machen kann setzt bei vielen Menschen halt der Verstand komplett aus.
War doch schon beim Goldrausch in den USA der 1840er bis 1890er Jahre so und beim Spekulantenstadel an der Wallstreet in den 1920er Jahren ebenfalls und ist jetzt mit den Kryptowährungen nicht anders.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sobald der Gedanke keimt das man schnell und relativ "leicht" viel Geld machen kann setzt bei vielen Menschen halt der Verstand komplett aus.
> War doch schon beim Goldrausch in den USA der 1840er bis 1890er Jahre so und beim Spekulantenstadel an der Wallstreet in den 1920er Jahren ebenfalls und ist jetzt mit den Kryptowährungen nicht anders.


Oder aber, die Warnlampen sind zu hoch. Keiner meiner Freunde glaubte mir im Januar 2016, dass der AMD-Kurs explodieren wird. Man konnte sein Geld in sechs Monaten vervierfachen und das mit ziemlich klarer Ansage. Nagut, ich hatte auch nur auf Verdoppelung gesetz, aber gut, war eine gute Entwicklung und über 4% die Woche.


----------



## IronAngel (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Optioment: Bitcoin-Pyramudenspiel aufgeflogen, 12000 Bitcoins verschwunden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder aber, die Warnlampen sind zu hoch. Keiner meiner Freunde glaubte mir im Januar 2016, dass der AMD-Kurs explodieren wird. Man konnte sein Geld in sechs Monaten vervierfachen und das mit ziemlich klarer Ansage. Nagut, ich hatte auch nur auf Verdoppelung gesetz, aber gut, war eine gute Entwicklung und über 4% die Woche.



Naja und wenn ryzen ein Bulldozer 2.0 geworden wäre, dann wäre es nicht so gekommen. Es bleibt halt Spekalution, keiner kann in die Zukunft sehen. Deshalb Risikogeschäft, aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2018)

Wobei die Bitcoin nicht verschwunden sein können. Denn in der Blockchain muss  stehen, wo die jetzt sind.


----------

